# Custom rhinestone transfers



## Rock Candy (Mar 14, 2007)

Hello there. I was wondering if someone could tell me where I can get good custom rhinestone transfers made of small quantites. I am looking to make transfers with different colors and sizes of stones. If anyone can help I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check out the rhinestone keyword search to find some threads with sources.

Here's a good thread to start with:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t7312-2.html


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Can check with ZBSL Designs, but I am not sure what their minimums are.

You will start to hear about a process of creating short-tun rhinestone designs using a small engraver (like the Roland GX-20).


----------



## felipecarillo (Dec 13, 2011)

There is a place called ArizonaRhinestone.com that seems pretty cool.


----------



## manninm5033 (Jun 12, 2007)

Swarovski Rhinestone Custom Flat Back Acrylic Rhinestones


----------

